# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch  Đài Loan ( Trung Quốc) : Đi lại , ăn ở.....

## yeuhanoi

Trong một khoảng thời gian dài, đảo quốc Đài Loan được gọi là “Formosa” tức “hòn đảo xinh đẹp”. Tương truyền đó là cách gọi của những người thủy thủ Bồ Đào Nha khi họ lần đầu tiên cập bến đến hòn đảo này. Đài Loan với vẻ đẹp tự nhiên, bờ biển trong xanh, thơ mộng cũng thật xứng đáng với tên gọi đó. 


Người ta thường nói du lịch Đài Loan gói gọn bằng 3 từ shopping, ăn uống, tắm suối.

*Mua sắm*

Đến Đài Loan bạn sẽ thấy rất thú vị khi đi đến tỉnh nào cũng bắt gặp các khu chợ đêm. Các khu chợ đêm này thường rất náo nhiệt và mở cửa rất trễ, thường đến khoảng 1-2 giờ sáng, có nơi còn đến 3-4 giờ. Chợ đêm Đài Loan chủ yếu bán đồ thời trang đang thịnh hành nhất cho giới trẻ, từ khuyên tai, đồ lót, mỹ phẩm đến quần áo, băng đĩa…


Người bán hàng ở Đài Loan rất dễ chịu và hiếu khách. Du khách có thể vào một cửa hàng xem đồ hàng giờ, thử ra thử vào cả chục lần và ra về mà không mua một món gì thì người bán hàng vẫn vui vẻ vẫy tay chào một cách rất lịch sự.

Đến Đài Loan, bạn không thể bỏ qua chợ đêm Shilin, chợ đêm Raohe ở Taipei, chợ đêm FengChia, chợ đêm YzhongChia ở Taichung.


*Ăn Uống*: 
Ăn tối ở chợ đêm là một trong những nét văn hoá ở Đài Loan.

Đi Đài Loan nhớ đừng quên món Đậu phụ thối. Ở hầu hết các chợ đêm đều có bán món ăn này.  Ngoài ra chợ đêm còn là nơi bán đủ các thứ ăn từ hoa quả ( như ổi, na- quả no to bằng ba bốn cái nắm tay của mình, chè sữa chân trâu, há cảo...


Ở Đài Loan có món bánh truyền thống là bánh dứa, bánh táo, có thể mua về làm quà được. Nhưng những loại bánh đó thì đều hơi ngọt với người Việt Nam. Bạn cũng đừng quên thưởng thức món  trà Ô Long .

*Tắm Suối Nước Nóng*: đến Đài Loan là phải đi tắm suối nước nóng

Ngoài những điểm phải trả tiền (thường là do dễ tiếp cận), thì Đài Loan còn vô số những suối nước nóng hoang dã mà không mất xu nào. Tất nhiên đó là do việc đi đến những nơi này khá vất vả, khó khăn. Và một điều làm các suối nước nóng hoang dã này hấp dẫn hơn là vì nước của nó hoàn toàn tinh khiết, nhiều khoáng chất.


Chỉ mất 30 đi tàu điện ngầm từ trung tâm thành phố Đài Bắc, bạn sẽ đến Beitou, một vùng quê thanh bình, yên tĩnh. Hãy tận hưởng cảm giác khoan khoái khi được tắm trong dòng suối nước nóng và ngắm nhìn cảnh vật thiên nhiên xung quanh. Trung bình khoảng 200 - 300 Đài tệ/lần vô thời hạn. Các khu tắm nước nóng công cộng này thường mở cửa đến 22h đêm.

*Đi Khi Nào?*

Khí hậu Đài Loan có 4 mùa, mùa xuân từ tháng 3 đến tháng 4, mùa hè từ tháng 5 đến tháng 9 nóng và ẩm ướt, mùa thu từ tháng 10 đến tháng 11, mùa đông từ tháng 12 đến tháng 2. Đặc trưng cho khí hậu ở Đài Loan là vùng khí hậu cận nhiệt đới với nhiệt độ trung bình hàng năm khoảng 25 độ C đến 28 độ C.

*Đi lại bằng phương tiện gì?*

Di chuyển ở Đài Loan nếu không có xe hơi thì đi tầu điện ngầm MRT cũng tốt. Hệ thống không đến nỗi phức tạp như HongKong. Đi taxi cũng được, đi chung nhiều người thì tính ra cũng chẳng đắt hơn mua vé lẻ đi MRT.

*Điểm Tham Quan nào nên đến?*

Về các điểm đi chơi, bạn không thể không ghé qua tòa nhà Taipei 101 tầng, Hồ Nhật Nguyệt,  Viện Bảo tàng Cố Cung, núi Phật Quang, Công viên quốc gia Taroko Gorge,  Vườn thú Tân Trúc, Khu du lịch sinh thái A Lý Sơn.

Nếu có nhiều thời gian hơn thì bạn nên đi Jioufen ở Keelung. Đi lên núi cao, cảnh thì không có gì xuất sắc nhưng không khí trong lành. Ngoài ra ở đó có những con ngõ nhỏ rất đẹp, bán rất nhiều thứ ăn, bán rất nhiều thứ chơi và mua về làm quà tặng cho mọi người.

 Yangmingshan: Núi YANGMING ở phía Bắc là công viên quốc gia, cảnh đẹp tuyệt

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch TTrung Quốc click vào du lịch Trung Quốc

----------


## sacpin

các món ăn nhìn ngon quá

----------

